# Ontario honouring fallen troops, emergency workers



## The Bread Guy (30 May 2012)

> Ontario paid tribute today to 17 men who gave the ultimate sacrifice in service to their province and country.
> 
> Premier Dalton McGuinty joined the families of fallen firefighters, police officers and members of the Canadian Forces at a special ceremony at Queen's Park. The Premier presented family members with "Tribute to the Fallen" plaques and thanked them for their sacrifice.
> 
> ...


Gov't of Ontario Info-machine, 29 May 12



> Premier Dalton McGuinty paid tribute to fallen soldiers, firefighters and police officers at a special ceremony at Queen's Park today.
> 
> The Premier presented Tribute to the Fallen plaques, in remembrance of their loved ones, to the families of:
> 
> ...


Backgrounder, 29 May 12


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 May 2012)

Certainly not to take away from the above list but since it's my trade I can't help but noticing, once again, the Govt of Ontario has shown Corrections that they are the red-headed step-child of law enforcement..............


----------



## ttlbmg (30 May 2012)

I wonder why that is. You guys do a VERY dangerous job, and are more often than not, thanked very little. I have a few friends that work in Corrections here in Ontario, and I take my hat off to them. They do a thankless job, on both the part of the convicts and the public. Corrections officers often put themselves at risk, and end up in bizarre situations, that most people wouldn't think of in their everyday life. It it too bad that the government can't take a moment for you guys too.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 May 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Certainly not to take away from the above list but since it's my trade I can't help but noticing, once again, the Govt of Ontario has shown Corrections that they are the red-headed step-child of law enforcement..............


And it's not as if corrections officers haven't been killed in the line of duty in Ontario, either (usual caveats re:  Wikipedia):
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Canadian_correctional_workers_who_have_died_in_the_line_of_duty


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 May 2012)

Well I guess what irks me is what the criteria is for "line of duty"............."Firefighter John Duffield, Sarnia Fire Department, died August 2011"............was 80 years old and it still gets called "line of duty".

We have many, many mid-sixty year old guys from the old Guelph jail dropping dead of lung cancer, in part from the first 25 years of their career being spent in a blue haze of cigarette smoke, that at times was actually hard to see through, and we get told it was just part of the job so deal with it.
I still wonder about my first 11 years before the smoking ban.


----------



## ttlbmg (31 May 2012)

Question for you, sir. Is there any compensation now available for Corrections Canada staff in terms of chronic diseases that could possibly be linked to work environment? (like lung cancer after spending time in a cloud of blue smoke in the prison) Or is this a fight that you have to take up with WCB?

Are there any provinces that honor fallen Corrections Officers? I know that Alberta has something similar for fallen police officers, but I am not sure if they include Corrections Canada workers. (although I am not sure if they include emergency personnel either)


----------



## mariomike (31 May 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Well I guess what irks me is what the criteria is for "line of duty"............."Firefighter John Duffield, Sarnia Fire Department, died August 2011"............was 80 years old and it still gets called "line of duty".



I looked up the others:

Clifford Barrett, Sault Ste. Marie Fire Platoon Chief Department, died April 2010 80

Firefighter John Duffield, Sarnia Fire Department, died August 2011 80

Firefighter Kevin Gordon, Uxbridge Fire Department, died July 2011 a work-related illness

Captain Frank Leclair, Quinte West Fire Services, died August 2011 cancer

Firefighter James Colin Macdonald, Scarborough Fire Department, died July 2011 78

Lieutenant Alex D. MacDonald, Ottawa Fire Services, died February 2008 leukemia

Firefighter James Alton MacLean, Toronto Fire Services, died July 2011 cancer

Acting Captain Sylvester J. Maj, Toronto Fire Services, died June 2011 a lengthy illness

Firefighter Maynard McEwan, Ottawa Fire Services, died May 2010 passed away in Ocala, Florida, while on official business for the Ottawa fire department

Deputy Chief Joseph Stojkiewicz, Timmins Fire Department, died July 2011 leukemia


----------



## Scott (31 May 2012)

If you get one of the cancers related to the job and die then it's line of duty. Simple.

I don't know if attending a seminar and ropping of a heart attack is LODD, personally I'd feel a little uncomfortable with that award, but I also know I do not want to open that can of worms after helping fight so hard for the one time payout for LODD (in another province)

Since its inception at home I have heard of a couple of cases that had me shaking my head...


----------

